# Hello from Washington state



## zonbonzovi (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi all- found this site by way of insectgeeks.com. I am a library lackey &amp; unabashed invert addict. My favorite creatures to keep are centipedes, but I've been put on 'pede moratorium for 1 year, so must get my fix elsewhere. My sole mantid is the Budwing/African Banded L5 (sorry the correct designation escapes me at the moment).


----------



## nasty bugger (Feb 27, 2009)

Enjoy the forum.

The owner of the forum isn't too awful far from you, at least regionally anyway  

How'd you get put on your moritoriam, somebody got the zipper from one of your buddies ?


----------



## robelgado (Feb 27, 2009)

Welcome.

It starts with one, and before you know it, you have so many you can't keep count!


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 27, 2009)

Hello from Illinois, and welcome to the forum... glad to have you here!  Do you like Bon Jovi perhaps?


----------



## zonbonzovi (Feb 27, 2009)

nasty bugger said:


> Enjoy the forum. The owner of the forum isn't too awful far from you, at least regionally anyway
> 
> How'd you get put on your moritoriam, somebody got the zipper from one of your buddies ?


I brought 5 home in the space of a month, along with several other critters. Since the moratorium was announced, I've stretched the fabric of our marriage by adding Haplopelma lividum. :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 27, 2009)

Hello, stretching the fabric,  not a good idea! Hi from OHIO!


----------



## revmdn (Feb 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Rick (Feb 28, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Feb 28, 2009)

Welcome From Canada


----------



## Griever (Feb 28, 2009)

yaaa! another washingtonian, welcome


----------



## Tiara (Feb 28, 2009)

Welcome, welcome!! (From little RI)


----------



## Dinora (Mar 3, 2009)

Welcome from Houston!

*hugs*

Dinora


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 3, 2009)

Another welcome, from the Great State of Arizona, and a word of cheer on your "moratorium." I was a bit younger than you when a wife said, "It's either me or the creatures" (mostly fish at the time), and like any good husband, I took her at her word.

God bless her! I wonder where she is now?


----------

